# Gurkha Micro-Batch Liga VH-7 Box-Pressed Toro Cigar Review - Not Micro in Taste



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is my first taste of the Gurkha Microbatches. I was pleasantly surprised with how much flavor and how smooth this stick came out. I thought th...

Read the full review here: Gurkha Micro-Batch Liga VH-7 Box-Pressed Toro Cigar Review - Not Micro in Taste


----------

